# Silicone Loaf Pans



## Adillo303 (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been making my sandwich bread in my Pyrex meatloaf pans. It gives them a nice shape for sandwiches. 

I tried Olive oil on the inside - The dough sticks.

I tried Parchment - Works great, but, you gotta mess with the parchment paper every time.

I saw the Silicone pans on Amazon. Just as I was about to roder, DW says that one of her frineds has one and does not like it.

So, does anyone have experience with them? Am I missing an option in the stick / no stick on the Pyrex?

TIA

AC


----------



## jabbur (Jun 23, 2008)

Have you tried to grease and flour the pan?  I know I make an English Muffing loaf that greases the pan and then adds cornmeal to the pan just to coat.  The loaf comes out easily. You still may need to run a knife around the edges a bit but I'd give it a try first before buying silicone pans.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 23, 2008)

I have only used the silicone muffin pans for creme caramel (works great). But they are difficult to maneuver, and fussy. You would need to put a sheet pan underneath for support... not sure how that would affect baking heat distribution, etc. I say, when in doubt, try it out!!


----------



## JillyBean (Jun 23, 2008)

I love the person who gave me my silicone pans, but hate the pans.  I've got a 10" square one and a loaf pan.  I tried them a few times and not only did I keep forgetting that they actually heat up (something to do with the colour I think, or how my feeble brain works, but I kept trying to take them out of the hot oven my bare hands) but I couldn't handle how wiggly they are.  Give me sturdy pyrex every time.

Re: the pyrex and your bread sticking, I use Pam, nothing ever sticks, even cheese bread and cinnamon rolls slid out.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 23, 2008)

A good friend also gave me a gift of silicone baking pans. I've only used the loaf pan, and it worked really well. I sprayed it with PAM, and the bread just fell out. Handling the pan is a challenge, though. Best to put it on a baking sheet, then into the oven.


----------



## Sedagive (Jun 23, 2008)

I tried them and wasn't too pleased so I bought some Baker's Secret heavy duty, nonstick loaf pans and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 23, 2008)

That's what I normally use as well, Sedagive, and I agree. They're great.


----------



## stassie (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't like silicone pans - but I DO love my silcone baking sheet, which I use instead of baking paper a LOT.


----------

